# Chicken crate



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This is a chicken crate for the luggage rack on top of my railbus. The crate is scratched from styrene, the chickens are made from Milliput.
The chickens need to be painted and there must be a top on the crate preventing the chickens to jump out of it. But it's a start.
Never sculpted animals before but they turned out nice enough for me.





















Paul


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 
Please put pic of railbus with crate, too.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hi Don! 
The railbus isn't finished yet, but this picture gives an idea of how it will look like. 










Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. 

In HO, there was a company in Germany or Holland that made brass crates with geese for such uses.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. 
Are you making the suitcases and other cargo?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Yes, most of the suitcases and bags are made from Andrea Sculpt and Milliput. Little pieces of ironwire for the handles. Also some leftovers from 1:35 millitary kits that just looked good as little crates.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. Look forward to you progress. 

Terl


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great!


----------

